# Rage: Patch für die PC-Version soll erweiterte Grafikoptionen bringen - Grafikfehler ade?



## SebastianThoeing (7. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rage: Patch für die PC-Version soll erweiterte Grafikoptionen bringen - Grafikfehler ade?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rage: Patch für die PC-Version soll erweiterte Grafikoptionen bringen - Grafikfehler ade?


----------



## PassitheRock (7. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Warum wird dieses spiel so gehypt?????0815 game ala Carta...Der erste eindruck ist..hopla das kenn ich doch???!!! Is das BORDERLANDS nur ohne die COOLEN waffen und ohne die coole atmosphäre??LANGWEILIG - da schon mal gespielt!!Wirklich identisch-selbst die aufträge-lol!!! UNd die Grafik???ALTBACKEN!!
> Wii ihr uns immer verarscht ihr mit euren lügen und eurem gehype nur weil von dennen das GELD fließt in strömen!!!!
> "Bombastische Grafik" und solche sprüche-echt ich hab kein bock mehr!!
> Hört BITTE auf uns zu verarschen !!!!!
> DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ganz so krass will ich das jetzt nicht so sagen aber es stimmt das Ding erinnert micht doch sehr an Borderlands, waren auch meine ersten gedanken als ich Rage anfing. Mal sehen wie das Spiel sich so weiter entwickelt beim spielen


----------



## wOJ (7. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Warum wird dieses spiel so gehypt?????0815 game ala Carta...Der erste eindruck ist..hopla das kenn ich doch???!!! Is das BORDERLANDS nur ohne die COOLEN waffen und ohne die coole atmosphäre??LANGWEILIG - da schon mal gespielt!!Wirklich identisch-selbst die aufträge-lol!!! UNd die Grafik???ALTBACKEN!!
> Wii ihr uns immer verarscht ihr mit euren lügen und eurem gehype nur weil von dennen das GELD fließt in strömen!!!!
> "Bombastische Grafik" und solche sprüche-echt ich hab kein bock mehr!!
> Hört BITTE auf uns zu verarschen !!!!!
> DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Borderlands war mist, langweiliger immergleicher mist. RAGE hingegen kann mich bisher bestens unterhalten mit einem gunplay was seines gleichen sucht. die gegner k.i ist ebenfalls erfrischend und die waffen allesamt durchdacht und machen laune. Wer krücken wie borderlands mit RAGE vergleicht vergleicht nen lada mit nem FERRARI...


----------



## Blasterishere (7. Oktober 2011)

Rage war vor Borderlands in Entwicklung soweit ich weiß. Borderlands hat mir diese komische Grafik Kopfschmerzen bereitet, ich konnte mir das nicht anschauen geschweige den Spielen. Die Grafik ist bei Rage (und auch die eigentliche Technologie dahinter) um Meilen besser als in Borderlands. Ich wette du magst Borderlands nur weil es so eine "tolle" Comic Grafik hatte...


----------



## dickdurstig (7. Oktober 2011)

rage ist fast göttlich mit zwei makel die grafik, die ja gefixt werden soll, sprich nachlader vsync-probleme und die story ansonsten ist gunplay, arsenal die steuerung generell die fahrzeugsteuerung alles genial, das sucht seine gleichen und auch die munitionstypen für die waffen sind extrem umfangreich und richtig gut

hätte man mehr wert auf ne gute story gelegt wäre das das spiel des jahres geworden so reiht es sich nur unter den besten ein, mit gpu-transcoding sind die nachlader ausser man macht ne schnelle 360° eigentlich nicht sichtbar (zumindest bei meiner gtx 470 amp)


----------



## Lurelein (7. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Warum wird dieses spiel so gehypt?????0815 game ala Carta...Der erste eindruck ist..hopla das kenn ich doch???!!! Is das BORDERLANDS nur ohne die COOLEN waffen und ohne die coole atmosphäre??LANGWEILIG - da schon mal gespielt!!Wirklich identisch-selbst die aufträge-lol!!! UNd die Grafik???ALTBACKEN!!
> Wii ihr uns immer verarscht ihr mit euren lügen und eurem gehype nur weil von dennen das GELD fließt in strömen!!!!
> "Bombastische Grafik" und solche sprüche-echt ich hab kein bock mehr!!
> Hört BITTE auf uns zu verarschen !!!!!
> DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Lerne erst mal bitte deutsch!

Und was hat RAGE mit Borderlands gemeinsam? Außer dem Setting nämlich gar nix. Borderlands ist ein Action RPG und RAGE ist ein oldsql angehauchter Shooter. Und diese Rolle übernimmt RAGE mit Bravour, es ist schlichtweg der beste Ego Shooter der letzten 2-3 Jahre. Die Animationen sind mit das beste was ich je gesehen habe und der Detail Reichtum ist stellenweise richtig geil. Typisch id ist die Steuerung Top, mit einer sehr direkten Maus Steuerung für schöne Shootouts. Mit Downsampling und den veröffentlichen cfg Tweaks sieht es auch noch gut aus. Textur Streaming sieht man gar nicht mehr und auch in der Entfernung sind die Texturen scharf. 

Alles in allem ein sehr guter Shooter mit noch kleinen Macken die mit einem Patch locker zu fixen sind.


----------



## Skyler93 (7. Oktober 2011)

übertreib mal net lurelein, finde das spiel jetz auch nicht so prickelnd, und habe suaviele tweaks und 2880x1620, bin leicht enttäuscht, schlecht isses nicht, aber gut ist es auchnicht und ja es erinnert auch mic han borderlands, und wnen ihr meint das war vor borderlands in planung, dann bn ich erst recht enttäuscht wielange man für so nen spiel braucht  PS borderlands mag ich nicht

<alles geschrieben mit einer hand weil essen


----------



## X3niC (7. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Warum wird dieses spiel so gehypt?????0815 game ala Carta...Der erste eindruck ist..hopla das kenn ich doch???!!! Is das BORDERLANDS nur ohne die COOLEN waffen und ohne die coole atmosphäre??LANGWEILIG - da schon mal gespielt!!Wirklich identisch-selbst die aufträge-lol!!! UNd die Grafik???ALTBACKEN!!
> Wii ihr uns immer verarscht ihr mit euren lügen und eurem gehype nur weil von dennen das GELD fließt in strömen!!!!
> "Bombastische Grafik" und solche sprüche-echt ich hab kein bock mehr!!
> Hört BITTE auf uns zu verarschen !!!!!
> DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Wow darfst du das Spiel überhaupt schon spielen?^^


----------



## western (7. Oktober 2011)

hab mir gerade den amd rage treiber installiert und läuft perfekt. der shooter ist genau das was ich brauche!!!!


----------



## toxin (7. Oktober 2011)

Wow, es gibt ja doch noch Leute denen es gefällt. Ich habs mittlerweile durch. Ich habe wirklich jede Nebenquest gemacht und bin auch alle Rennen gefahren. Es ist ein sehr sehr gutes Spiel. Was die Engine leistet ist einfach unfassbar. Endlich mal wieder mit 60 Frames ballern. Das weiss doch kein Gamer der neuen Generation mehr zu schätzen. Es macht so einen Spaß wenn man lagfrei Aimen kann und das auch noch bei der Optik. Klar stellenweise sind ein paar Texturen etwas matschig, aber das wars auch schon. Die Welt an sich ist ein absolut Meisterwerk. Man mekrt wirklich an sehr vielen Ecken, dass da Künstler am Werk waren. Aber auch das wissen viele nicht zu schätzen, da sie den lieber den Einheitsbrei ala CoD fressen. Auch das Movement ist absolut genial. Als Quaker fühlt sich das so unfassbar gut an. Ich könnte noch ewig schwärmen.... 
Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Der beste EgoShooter der letzten 2-3 Jahre. Und sorry aber Vergleiche mit Borderlands und Fallout hinken mal total. Das hat absolut garnichts damit zu tun. RAGE ist und bleibt ein stinknormaler Shooter. Kein RPG.

So das wars soweit. Achja zwei Sachen noch. Ich vermisse eine Rail und bitte bitte liebe ID Leute. Bringt uns noch einen Multiplayer ... 

PEACE


----------



## Daishi888 (7. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal habt Ihr schon von so nem Kerl gehört (gelesen), der hier im Forum unterwegs ist und auf extreme Art und Weise "rumtrollt"? Der Name war irgendwie mir ...4Free ... 

Ich freue mich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd auf das Game. Habe es zu Hause liegen (kam heute pünktlich mit DHL) und ich werde nach dem Post endlich Feierabend machen. 

Dass die Enwickler die Kritik an die Grafikprobleme  ernst nehmen finde ich klasse. Bis dahin werde ich, dank PCGames, die Startroptionen anpassen und die neusten Treiber installieren, was ich generell bei neuen Games empfehle! Ich finds klasse und dafür gibts den  !
Hoffe nur die brauchen dafür nicht so lange...^^

@X3niC Ich wette einen Bierkasten, dass nicht...^^

Gruß
Daishi


----------



## 5h4d0w (7. Oktober 2011)

ein wenig spät... ich finde es nicht akzeptabel, dass viele firmen heutzutage scheinbar keine beta-tests mehr durchführen und ein verbuggtes game auf den markt schleudern. selbst wenn sie einen zufriedenstellenden patch veröffentlichen, werd ich so eine politik sicher nicht unterstützen. beim nächsten mal von vornherein mehr anstrengen!


----------



## toxin (7. Oktober 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> ein wenig spät... ich finde es nicht akzeptabel, dass viele firmen heutzutage scheinbar keine beta-tests mehr durchführen und ein verbuggtes game auf den markt schleudern. selbst wenn sie einen zufriedenstellenden patch veröffentlichen, werd ich so eine politik sicher nicht unterstützen. beim nächsten mal von vornherein mehr anstrengen!


 
Also mal halblang. Sehr viele der Probleme von denen berichtet wird, haben absolut nichts mit dem SPiel zu tun. Viele User sind einfach nicht fähig den neusten Treiber zu installieren. Ausserdem, wenn keine passenden Hardwaretreiber zum Release zur Verfügung stehen, dann kann man nicht dem Entwickler die Schuld geben. Das Aufpoppen der Texturen würde ich jetzt als einzigen Bug zählen lassen und dieser ist mit ein paar ConfigTweaks ohne weiteres zu umgehen. Ansonsten läuft das Spiel absolut rund und hat keine nennenswerten Bugs. Das wiederum wird nicht von der Presse gewürdigt. Alle hacken nur auf dem Texturporblem und den Abstürzen rum und beide sind wirklich reine Treiberprobleme.


----------



## jo0 (7. Oktober 2011)

Beta für ein singleplayer Spiel?? Also habe ich noch nie gesehen 
Zu spät? Das Spiel ist heute erst released?! Bis auf das Texturstreaming ist das Spiel komplett bugfrei?! ich sehe mit einen simplen configfix, so gut wie keine Texturen mehr aufploppen. Sonst konnte ich keine bugs nach 12 Stunden Spielzeit feststellen.
Und die Fehler mit den ATI Karten liegen sowieso wieder an ATI's schlechten opengl Treiber.

Einfach das Spiel 1 Woche später kaufen und du bekommst nichts mit 

@toxin du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!!


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Oktober 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> ein wenig spät... ich finde es nicht akzeptabel, dass viele firmen heutzutage scheinbar keine beta-tests mehr durchführen und ein verbuggtes game auf den markt schleudern. selbst wenn sie einen zufriedenstellenden patch veröffentlichen, werd ich so eine politik sicher nicht unterstützen. beim nächsten mal von vornherein mehr anstrengen!


 
oh mann bist du aber eiskalt 

hört sich eher an als ob du dir gar keine spiele kaufst   lol.
stimmt da war mal was...
"ich werd mir sicher keine zig programme installieren und zig accounts  anlegen, um mir spiele zu kaufen. steam muss reichen. wenn ich irgendwas  nicht entweder im laden, direkt auf der herstellerwebsite oder steam  bekommen kann, so werd ich es mir halt auf anderem weg besorgen."
jetzt weiß ich wieso richtig lag 

wo ist das problem?
es wurde released. es folgen sofort patches und tweaks. fertig.

das ist nicht irgendein entwickler welcher sein spiel aufn markt hinschmeisst und erstmal däumchen dreht.
sie wussten bestimmt dass es an einigen stellen etc. noch nicht ganz optimiert wurde.
aber heutzutage ist es nunmal so dass vll fristen etc. einhalten muss.
klar es ist keine entschuldigung, aber was für kritik gibts denn?
Kein Openworld shooter? wurde nie behauptet es sei eine offene welt.
auf manchen pcs probleme zwecks texturenladen? so gut wie weg.
keine erweiterte grafikeinstellungen? wird so wies aussieht schnellstmöglichst nachgeliefert.

vll noch die story (wobei es einfach id software ist, und ein id software spieler
weiß wie die id games funktionieren.

zumal ich wirklich solche animationen und herangehensweisen der gegner, wenn ich
richtig überlegt, in keinem anderem spiel gesehen hab 
und das trefferfeeling + physik der npc´s find ich perfekt umgesetzt.

rage ist ja nicht das einzige spiel bei id software in entwicklung gewesen von dem her
scheint es wirklich ein würdiges ID spiel zu sein.
wer weiß was alles für den nächsten Rage Teil geplant ist.

es gibt feedback und support = also wo ist das problem?

ich hols mir nächsten freitag  
keine ahnung wie man sich seine einstellung selber so derart vermiesen lässt und einen tollen shooter so
pingelig versucht niederzumachen.
es gibt eigene gefühlsausbrüche und fakten. und fakten haben das sagen.


----------



## tobide1981 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, habe ein Problem - habe eben Rage installiert und es wurde sofort gepatcht - wenn ich es jetzt starten will, kommt so ein Microsoft VC Redist Meldung und anschließend eine Fehlermeldung das das Spiel nicht gestartet werden kann - habe geschaut: Grfaiktreiber sind aktuell - hat jemand eine Idee oder das gleiche Problem???


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Oktober 2011)

versuch mal auf das upzudaten.

microsoft visual c++ 2010 redistributable package.

google hilft. 
ist eigentlich eine sehr seltene fehlermeldung

sag dann obs geht


----------



## toxin (7. Oktober 2011)

So ich habe gerade mal den Coop-Modus angespielt. Sind ja doch allerhand Missionen. Gefällt mir sehr gut.

@doomkeeper
@jo0

Buddies ! Ihr habt es kapiert

EDIT: Jemand Lust auf ne Runde COOP ?


----------



## JaHos (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir läuft alles problemlos, mit der modifizierten .cfg-Datei. Kein sichtbares nachladen der Texturen, kein ruckeln und 100% flüssig. Gibt in diversen Foren fertige configs zum download, für diejenigen, die sich an sowas net rantrauen. Ahso, mein sys, falls das weiterhilft: i7 2600k, gtx 470, 16gig ram


----------



## Tha-Sonic (7. Oktober 2011)

bei mir läuft es auch butterweich,und ich finds echt klasse.find aber gut das sie erweiterte grafikoptionen machen,warum nicht sofort so.


----------



## Chriss8185 (7. Oktober 2011)

modifizierten cfg-Datei. wo krieg ich die heer ?


----------



## xotoxic242 (7. Oktober 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> modifizierten cfg-Datei. wo krieg ich die heer ?



na selbst modifizieren.
.cfg suchen und mit Editor aufmachen.Dann siehste so einiges z.b. Auflösung usw.


----------



## Skyler93 (7. Oktober 2011)

chriss selbst erstellen gebe google ein "Rage tuning"


----------



## endmaster (7. Oktober 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> modifizierten cfg-Datei. wo krieg ich die heer ?


 *updated* Try this texture pop in fix. Now with hard drive cache fix for Windows 7 - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## leischna (7. Oktober 2011)

also ist ja schön, wenn das bei vielen bis auf textur-streaming und ein paar kleinere bugs einwandfrei läuft, aber bei mir bringt das spiel den computer zum komplettabsturz. ich hab alle möglichen tipps von bethesda ausprobiert, die angeblich helfen sollen und auch den rage performance treiber von amd installiert aber nichts hat geholfen. nach maximal 2 minuten spielzeit (spätestens wenn ich aus dem raum am anfang rauskomme und dann draußen ein paar momente stehen bleibe oder gehe) gesellen sich zum normalen sound knacksgeräusche und mein computer hängt sich auf. mein sys ist vista 64 bit, 4gb ram, amd phenom II x4 945 und Radeon HD 6950 mit 2gb ram was eigentlich locker für das spiel reichen sollte. id und bethesda haben in der vergangenheit hervorragende spiele rausgebracht von denen ich auch viele mit begeisterung gespielt habe aber ein spiel rauszubringen, dass am releasetag noch in einem zustand ist, in dem es auf manchen pcs, wie meinem, den ich zwar nicht zu high-end aber zumindest zur oberen mittelklasse zählen würde, überhaupt nicht läuft, finde ich schon etwas herbe.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (7. Oktober 2011)

leischna schrieb:


> also ist ja schön, wenn das bei vielen bis auf textur-streaming und ein paar kleinere bugs einwandfrei läuft, aber bei mir bringt das spiel den computer zum komplettabsturz. ich hab alle möglichen tipps von bethesda ausprobiert, die angeblich helfen sollen und auch den rage performance treiber von amd installiert aber nichts hat geholfen. nach maximal 2 minuten spielzeit (spätestens wenn ich aus dem raum am anfang rauskomme und dann draußen ein paar momente stehen bleibe oder gehe) gesellen sich zum normalen sound knacksgeräusche und mein computer hängt sich auf. mein sys ist vista 64 bit, 4gb ram, amd phenom II x4 945 und Radeon HD 6950 mit 2gb ram was eigentlich locker für das spiel reichen sollte. id und bethesda haben in der vergangenheit hervorragende spiele rausgebracht von denen ich auch viele mit begeisterung gespielt habe aber ein spiel rauszubringen, dass am releasetag noch in einem zustand ist, in dem es auf manchen pcs, wie meinem, den ich zwar nicht zu high-end aber zumindest zur oberen mittelklasse zählen würde, überhaupt nicht läuft, finde ich schon etwas herbe.



Ein ähnliches Problem hatten wir an unseren AMD Rechner auch. Der angeblich helfende Hotfix war Schuld. Mit einem Treiber-Roll-Back ohne Hotfix hat es wieder funktioniert. Dann allerdings wieder mit den Textur-Streaming Problemen. Bei langsamem Movement ging es aber. Nicht richtig toll, aber besser als Abstürze...


----------



## JaHos (7. Oktober 2011)

leischna schrieb:


> also ist ja schön, wenn das bei vielen bis auf textur-streaming und ein paar kleinere bugs einwandfrei läuft, aber bei mir bringt das spiel den computer zum komplettabsturz. ich hab alle möglichen tipps von bethesda ausprobiert, die angeblich helfen sollen und auch den rage performance treiber von amd installiert aber nichts hat geholfen. nach maximal 2 minuten spielzeit (spätestens wenn ich aus dem raum am anfang rauskomme und dann draußen ein paar momente stehen bleibe oder gehe) gesellen sich zum normalen sound knacksgeräusche und mein computer hängt sich auf. mein sys ist *vista* 64 bit, 4gb ram, amd phenom II x4 945 und Radeon HD 6950 mit 2gb ram was eigentlich locker für das spiel reichen sollte. id und bethesda haben in der vergangenheit hervorragende spiele rausgebracht von denen ich auch viele mit begeisterung gespielt habe aber ein spiel rauszubringen, dass am releasetag noch in einem zustand ist, in dem es auf manchen pcs, wie meinem, den ich zwar nicht zu high-end aber zumindest zur oberen mittelklasse zählen würde, überhaupt nicht läuft, finde ich schon etwas herbe.


----------



## FinalAnswer (8. Oktober 2011)

"Rage ist ein wunderbarer Shooter der alten Schule und überzeugt mit durchdachten und toll inszenierten Ballereien." 

... reden wir mal Tacheles - wie viel von diesem Review wurde von Dev.PR-Abteilung selbst geschrieben?!

Was Rage ist ist wirklich ist -> die alte Schule <-  und gehört damit in die 90er, wo 
1. sich nur wenige Developer um den Consumer Relationship Management gekümmert haben
2. wo die GUI-Standards nicht beachtet wurden
3. wo die Hardware und Grafik nicht auf dem Stand der 2010 gewesen war

... eigentlich gehört Rage nicht mal in die 90er, weil damals die BoxedTitel wirklich Final waren und nur 69DM -> 35€ gekostet haben.

Ich will hier weder den Entwickler, die Lobby oder die Medien an den Pranger stellen. Ich ziehe einfach meine Konsequenzen als Kunde und nehme meine Rechte als Verbraucher war. Der Titel geht morgen zurück in den Laden und ich kaufe keine Zeitschriften mehr die mir unsachlich das "Gelbe vom Ei" versprechen.

... aber ich hoffe die PreOrderMasche läuft weiter  -> bald gibts nur noch einen Counter: 
es fehlen uns nur noch 5.000.000$ und eine Villa auf Bahamas um die Beta ins Final zu bringen.


----------



## Chriss8185 (8. Oktober 2011)

absturz habe ich alle 30min


----------



## Chriss8185 (8. Oktober 2011)

lol jetz habe ich den rage amd treiber drauf gemacht und jetz habe ich es nach 5min gehabt aber die textur streaming problemen sind weg allso kann mann nur aufm patch von  rage warten


----------



## boyclar (8. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir das Spiel noch gestern schnell bei einem kumpel angesehen und war froh das ich es mir nicht gekauft habe.

1. Texturen, matschiger geht es nicht.
2. Das Nachladen der texturen... was haben die sich dabei gedacht?
3. Grafik Optionen... konsole wtf?

Und das sind die dinge die mir am schwersten aufgefallen sind... aber eins muss man sagen, die einzelnen Charaktere sehen gut aus, aber die passen nicht mit ihren guten Texturen in den restlichen Texturen Matsch hinein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Oktober 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> Also mal halblang. Sehr viele der Probleme von denen berichtet wird, haben absolut nichts mit dem SPiel zu tun. Viele User sind einfach nicht fähig den neusten Treiber zu installieren. Ausserdem, wenn keine passenden Hardwaretreiber zum Release zur Verfügung stehen, dann kann man nicht dem Entwickler die Schuld geben. Das Aufpoppen der Texturen würde ich jetzt als einzigen Bug zählen lassen und dieser ist *mit ein paar ConfigTweaks* ohne weiteres zu umgehen. Ansonsten läuft das Spiel absolut rund und hat keine nennenswerten Bugs. Das wiederum wird nicht von der Presse gewürdigt. Alle hacken nur auf dem Texturporblem und den Abstürzen rum und beide sind wirklich reine Treiberprobleme.


 
Wenn du mir erklärst, was ich umstellen/einstellen muss, wäre ich dir dankbar.


----------



## DiePoente (8. Oktober 2011)

boyclar schrieb:


> Habe mir das Spiel noch gestern schnell bei einem kumpel angesehen und war froh das ich es mir nicht gekauft habe.
> 
> 1. Texturen, matschiger geht es nicht.
> 2. Das Nachladen der texturen... was haben die sich dabei gedacht?
> ...


 Wow, du bist also froh es dir nicht geholt zu haben nur weil die Texturen teilweise matschig sind?  Du weißt dass das Spiel auch einen Inhalt hat oder? Ich spiele es schon seit 5 Stunden und bin überwältigt. Das Texturenstreaming wird später Geschichte sein, denn das habe ich zB auch, nur hab ich schnell gelernt es gekonnt zu ignorieren und Spaß am Spiel zu haben, denn Spaß macht das Spiel alle mal. Besonders die Autorennen. Und die Atmosphäre ist nahezu perfekt.


----------



## Sirius89 (8. Oktober 2011)

DiePoente schrieb:


> Wow, du bist also froh es dir nicht geholt zu haben nur weil die Texturen teilweise matschig sind?  Du weißt dass das Spiel auch einen Inhalt hat oder? Ich spiele es schon seit 5 Stunden und bin überwältigt. Das Texturenstreaming wird später Geschichte sein, denn das habe ich zB auch, nur hab ich schnell gelernt es gekonnt zu ignorieren und Spaß am Spiel zu haben, denn Spaß macht das Spiel alle mal. Besonders die Autorennen. Und die Atmosphäre ist nahezu perfekt.


 

Hört sich eher an als versuchtest du deinen Failkauf irgendwie zu rechfertigen. :p

iD Tech Engine Powered RAGE Texture Streaming Issue - YouTube

Wenn nich musste mir deinen Trick ma verraten wie man sowas ignorieren kann und dann auch noch Spaß haben kann.


----------



## toxin (8. Oktober 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Hört sich eher an als versuchtest du deinen Failkauf irgendwie zu rechfertigen. :p
> 
> iD Tech Engine Powered RAGE Texture Streaming Issue - YouTube
> 
> Wenn nich musste mir deinen Trick ma verraten wie man sowas ignorieren kann und dann auch noch Spaß haben kann.


 
Aktuelle Treiber und eine Einstellung und das Problem ist weg. Wieso denken alle, dass das Spiel wirklich an jeder Ecke so aussieht. Furchtbar. Informier dich erstmal.


----------



## Oelf (9. Oktober 2011)

großartig, ich hatte den 11.9 er drauf und es lief bis auf das streaming problem gut.
mit dem neuen 11.10er kam geflacker und krasse grafikfehler (große, falckerndeweiße artefakte übers halbe bild) dazu und nach dem patch hatte ich meinen ersten absturz des spiels.
ich spiel erstmal weiter fallout nv und schau mir das ganze in einer woche wieder an, vieleicht lösen sich meine probleme dann in luft auf (die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt)


----------



## Maverick3110 (9. Oktober 2011)

Das!!!!!!! und genau das, ist es was dem PC als Spielemaschine dauernd das Genick bricht.

Fast jeder Toptitel bekommt seinen eigenen Grafikartentreiber und Patches verschlimmbesseren es oft.

Bis das Spiel dann eigentlich mal Fehlerfrei läuft gehen manchmal Wochen oder gar Monate ins Land und dann hat man eigentlich gar nicht mehr die Lust und Freude daran, als das man es gleich zu beginn Fehlerfrei gespielt hätte.

Lieber Spiele ich es auf einer veralteten Hardware die fast die gleichen grafischen Ergebnisse liefert und dafür ohne Bugs und Streamingfehler.
(Die sind bei der Xbox nach Installation nur sehr schwach vorhanden so das man sie zwar manchmal sieht aber sie trotzdem nicht stören).

Ein Hoch auf die Inkompatibilität des PCs mit sich selbst. Aber immerhin mit DX11 und I7.

Im Fall von Rage war es die richtige Entscheidung die Xbox Version zu kaufen. Bei BF3 tendiere ich zwar mehr zum PC aber warum soll ich mir wegen diesem einen Extra Grafikkartenbetatreiber installieren? 
Das BF3 dann besser läuft aber dafür Red Orchestra 2  Grafikfehler bringt?

Ich weiß jetzt kommen wieder einige und sagen, das wäre die Herausforderung beim PC. Fehler suchen, analysieren und beheben. Herumprobieren und experimentieren mit Grafikeinstellungen usw. Aber das ist Bullshit und diejenigen belügen sich selbst, da dies nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat.
Ich spiele sehr gerne und auch regelmäßig auf dem PC, Aber bei Toptiteln die auch die Hardware fordern bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig.
Wenn ich schon lese das es für Spiel X einen extra Treiber gibt, stellen sich mir die Nackenaare.


----------



## XIII30 (9. Oktober 2011)

Was für ein toller patch wow meine grafikfehler haben zu genommen und jetzt ist es unspielbar!!!


----------



## Weakmc (9. Oktober 2011)

Man son scheiss, jetzt nach dem Patch hab ich einen unsichbaren, aber Bildverschobenen Flimmernden Streifen, der von unten nach oben läuft. Sehen kann ich Ihn nicht immer (zum Glück). Den hatte ich schon im Menü, vor dem Patch, jetzt hab ich Ihn im Game. AAaaaaaa......

Hat auch einer sowas ?

Einstellungen bringen = 0


----------



## Diezel (9. Oktober 2011)

wie schön das bei mir keine grafikfehler gibt,

weil das game noch rechtzeitig abbestellt hab


----------



## Phone83 (9. Oktober 2011)

lade den patch grade, ma schauen was passiert.
Ich bin der meinung das kommt davon wenn mandie zocker anlügt und behauptet das man eine völlig neue enigen geb aut habe.
Das ding bassiert auf doom 3 das kann man an jeder ecke und kante sehen.
Hier eine neue textur engine da an der Physik gebaut.
So war es damals bei D3 auch schatten und physik rein bisschen gefeilt fertig.
ansich nicht schlimm aber dieses ergebinis ist eht schlimm.
Draußen sehen die berge echt nice aus abgesehen davon wie es dahinter aussieht.
innen matsch textruren zu hauf, ach wenn es mal matsch wäre -.- 
Spiel auf bau und atmo ist echt gut bzw mal was anderes aber wird doch echt von den heftigen mängeln und damit meine ich nicht das streamen der textruen überlagert


----------



## Lurelein (9. Oktober 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> wie schön das bei mir keine grafikfehler gibt,
> 
> weil das game noch rechtzeitig abbestellt hab


 
Geistreicher Comment


----------



## Bergischlaender (9. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hat der Patch weder was Gutes noch was Schlechtes bewirkt. Das Tearing ist genauso schlimm wie ohne Patch. :/


----------



## Phone83 (9. Oktober 2011)

edit: nachladen ist weg bei allem auf max (benutze die beta treiber von nv!

NUR alles über 4 x AA ist tödlich für meinen rechner oO egal wie weit ich die aufklsoung und setting´s runter mache das game kackt voll ab sobald ich es auf  8 oder höher stelle


----------



## Diezel (9. Oktober 2011)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Geistreicher Comment


 
nö, reine schadenfreude


----------



## Witchfinder (9. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir hat der Patch eine massive Verschlechterung gebracht. Kann nicht mal mehr beurteilen, ob ich noch Tearing hab, denn stattdessen habe ich massive Grafikfehler, d.h. es tretten unzählige Quadratte mit Grafikfehlern auf, als ob man durch die Oberfläche der Spielwelt blicken  würde.
Schade, dass es bei Software kein Rückgaberecht wie bei anderen Produkten. Schließlich würde auch jeder sein TV-Gerät umtauschen, wenn er flimmert oder Pixelfehler hat. Wirklich schade, denn das Spiel ansich machte mir bis dahin (trotz Tearing) Spaß. Nun geht garnichts mehr.


----------



## Phone83 (9. Oktober 2011)

wenn du nv karte hast lad dir die beta treiber die laufen sehr stabil und sind fpr bf3 und rage ausgelegt und bringen mehr leistung bei 4er und 5er karten von nv


----------



## XIII30 (9. Oktober 2011)

Witchfinder schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat der Patch eine massive Verschlechterung gebracht. Kann nicht mal mehr beurteilen, ob ich noch Tearing hab, denn stattdessen habe ich massive Grafikfehler, d.h. es tretten unzählige Quadratte mit Grafikfehlern auf, als ob man durch die Oberfläche der Spielwelt blicken  würde.
> Schade, dass es bei Software kein Rückgaberecht wie bei anderen Produkten. Schließlich würde auch jeder sein TV-Gerät umtauschen, wenn er flimmert oder Pixelfehler hat. Wirklich schade, denn das Spiel ansich machte mir bis dahin (trotz Tearing) Spaß. Nun geht garnichts mehr.


 Genau das problem hab ich jetzt auch  hab ne hd 6970


----------



## hiro-protagonist (9. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir lief es von Anfang an gut. Ab und an kommt nen kleiner Streifen im unterem Drittel des Games. Habe mir bei NVIDIA die Betatreiber 285.38 für meine 275 GTX besorgt. Zur Zeit spiele ich noch Witcher 2 und Borderlands, beides läuft ebenfalls noch gut und leidet nicht unter dem Betatreiber. Was ich aber sagen muss, die Steuerung ist irgednwie komisch, "fühlt" sich träge/langsam, bzw. ungenau an.. Naja kanns nicht richtig in Worte fassen.

Ansonsten cooles Game, grafisch kann man teilweise nur staunen. Die Landschaften z.B. sehen einfach Klasse aus! Gegner die bei Treffer ins taumlen geraten und sich über die Decke, Gegenstände und Hindernisse hangeln, das rockt wirklich total *G*

Edit: Zu früh gefreut, nun hakt die Steuerung. Beim laufen bleibt der Protagonist alle 3 Sekunden quasi für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde stehen. Umgebung wie Qualm, Wolken und Co nicht. Also keine kompletten Gameaussetzer, scheint meine tastatur nicht mehr zu mögen! Zum Glück scheint die Sonne, also erstmal raus an die frische Luft 
Sollte es mit ner anderes Tatatur nicht gehen, muss ich nun sagen: Nö bringt shootern keinen Spaß, also mit dne Bewegungsaussetzern.. Mal schauen!


----------



## Witchfinder (9. Oktober 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> wenn du nv karte hast lad dir die beta treiber die laufen sehr stabil und sind fpr bf3 und rage ausgelegt und bringen mehr leistung bei 4er und 5er karten von nv


 
Nein, habe leider eine ATI Radeon 5850HD 1024MB BE von XFX (heißt jetzt glaube ich anders, AMD hat ja die Serien komplett umbenannt). Das Problem tritt auch nur mit dem neuesten Treiber auf. Mit dem 10-9 Treiber, verschwinden zwar diese Grafikfehler, aber das Game crasht dafür unentwegt. In den Patchnotes von Rage wird das Problem auch erwähnt. Da heißt es, es sei ein Treiberproblem und sie arbeiten mit AMD es schnellstmöglich zu beseitigen.
Bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als abzuwarten und auf den nächsten Patch zu warten


----------



## karsten2409 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Also der Patch hat schon etwas bewegt , ist aber noch nicht perfekt . Habe stellenweise immer noch ganz schöne Textur Probleme . Aber mal ganz ehrlich : Diese Grafik ist für ein PC Spiel unter aller Sau . Das sich ID nicht einmal annähernd darum bemüht zu haben scheint dieses Game PC tauglich auf den Markt zu werfen , ist mehr als unverschämt . Am besten lässt man es in Zukunft sein sich als PC Gamer ID Games zu kaufen , vor allem nach dieser dreisten Aussage das man einen PC nicht als Leading Plattform sieht . ID sollte keine PC Spiele mehr auf den Markt hauen , aber ich denke alle PC Gamer die sich dieses wirklich Augenkrebs kranke Grafik Gepixel gekauft haben werden es in Zukunft sowieso vermeiden sich ein PC Spiel von ID zu kaufen . Einfach nur enttäuschend , nicht nur wegen des raus geworfenen Geldes , auch wegen der Art und Weise wie PC Spieler von ID gesehen werden .
Grüsse aus Düsseldorf


----------



## K1llerk3v (9. Oktober 2011)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also der Patch hat schon etwas bewegt , ist aber noch nicht perfekt . Habe stellenweise immer noch ganz schöne Textur Probleme . Aber mal ganz ehrlich : Diese Grafik ist für ein PC Spiel unter aller Sau . Das sich ID nicht einmal annähernd darum bemüht zu haben scheint dieses Game PC tauglich auf den Markt zu werfen , ist mehr als unverschämt . Am besten lässt man es in Zukunft sein sich als PC Gamer ID Games zu kaufen , vor allem nach dieser dreisten Aussage das man einen PC nicht als Leading Plattform sieht . ID sollte keine PC Spiele mehr auf den Markt hauen , aber ich denke alle PC Gamer die sich dieses wirklich Augenkrebs kranke Grafik Gepixel gekauft haben werden es in Zukunft sowieso vermeiden sich ein PC Spiel von ID zu kaufen . Einfach nur enttäuschend , nicht nur wegen des raus geworfenen Geldes , auch wegen der Art und Weise wie PC Spieler von ID gesehen werden .
> Grüsse aus Düsseldorf


 

Also was Grafik angeht, finde ich dass das Game sehr gut aussieht, aber um ehrlich zu sein hat mich seit Half-Life 2 die Grafik von Games immer weniger interessiert weil sie da schon recht perfekt war und es meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt besser aussehen muss als damals. Und auch wenn ich Entwickler wie CDProjekt für Support wie bei Witcher 2 verehre, kann ich id ihre (ehrliche) Aussage über den PC nicht übelnehmen. Bin zwar selber PC-only Spieler aber meine dass sie vielleicht Recht haben könnten und respektiere sie dafür.

Btw: Nur weil man eine andere Meinung hat, ist man noch nicht dreist.


----------



## Rufnik2210 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
bei mir läuft nur das Intro,danach kommt die reinste Diashow,alle drei Sekunden ein neues Bild.Hab den neuesten Treiber drauf und den heutigen Patch.Echt zum kotzen das ganze!!!

Mein System:Q9550,AMD5830,6GB RAM


----------



## Phone83 (9. Oktober 2011)

K1llerk3v schrieb:


> Also was Grafik angeht, finde ich dass das Game sehr gut aussieht, aber um ehrlich zu sein hat mich seit Half-Life 2 die Grafik von Games immer weniger interessiert weil sie da schon recht perfekt war und es meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt besser aussehen muss als damals. Und auch wenn ich Entwickler wie CDProjekt für Support wie bei Witcher 2 verehre, kann ich id ihre (ehrliche) Aussage über den PC nicht übelnehmen. Bin zwar selber PC-only Spieler aber meine dass sie vielleicht Recht haben könnten und respektiere sie dafür.
> 
> Btw: Nur weil man eine andere Meinung hat, ist man noch nicht dreist.



Hier haben viele die meinung das es einfach nicht auf höhe der zeit ist sie hätten liber eine ganz neue engine bauen sollen anstatt alten code mit zu verwenden. schau dir mal die kacheln waschbecken und rohre genauer an das alles aus doom 3 genauso hässlich matschig


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann man nur eine PC Version releasen und dann solche simple Fehler machen wie vsnyc,anisotropic filter und texur cache nicht optimieren bzw. garnicht aktivieren.
Das und mehr will mir nicht in den Kopf.
Das sieht so aus als ob man nur die Konsolenfassung durch nen adaptierungsprogramm gejagt hat und ohne diese Version auf den PC jemals getestet zu haben auf den MArkt geschleudert hat.Um es mal mit einfachen Worten zu sagen.
Das sind für mich keine Bugs oder Fehler die man hätte nicht schon vor Release bemerken und ausmerzen hätte können.
Absolut kein Verständnis.Es geht ja nicht drum einen Fehler zu fixen der nach Quest xy bei ner rechtsdrehung auf nem Felsen Auftritt oder so.
Für mich bleibt Rage weiterhin im Hinterkopf.Aber nur für einen Weekend Deal bei Steam oder so. Nicht für DAS Geld momentan.


----------



## pumson86 (9. Oktober 2011)

hi erstmal
ich hab den patch jetzt drauf und ich muss sagen es läuft bei mir ziemlich gut.....hatte auch voher schon die amd-treiber installiert und auch das lief schon recht gut....hab jetzt endlich keine probleme mehr mit den texturen.


----------



## facopse (9. Oktober 2011)

Obwohl ich große Hoffnungen in Rage gelegt hatte, ist hier wohl offenbar wieder ein Beispiel dafür erschienen, dass sich die Welt der Videospiele fast nur noch um die Konsolen dreht. Für den PC wurden bei Rage beinahe überhaupt keine Anpassungen vorgenommen. Keine besseren Texturen, keine anpassbare Grafikeinstellungen.. Und das von einer Firma, die ihre Existenz einzig und alleine den PC-Gamern zu verdanken hat?
Ich bin schwer enttäuscht von ID. Meine Hoffnung, dass sie es mit Doom 4 wieder gut machen werden, hält sich in Grenzen.

Aber so ist das nun mal. Bis unsere PCs wieder was ordentliches "auf den Tisch" bekommen, werden wir wohl oder übel bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration warten müssen. Hoffentlich sind dann die Leistungsunterschiede der einzelnen Konsolen ähnlich groß wie zu Zeiten von Xbox/Gamecube/PS2. Denn ich habe die Vermutung, dass die "Anpassungsfaulheit" der Entwickler unter anderem auf die nahezu identische Leistung der PS3/360 zurückzuführen sein könnte. Vor ~7 Jahren wäre das Geschrei der Konsoleros groß gewesen, wenn kein eindeutig erkennbarer, qualitativer Unterschied zwischen bspw. Xbox und PS2-Versionen bestanden hätte.


----------



## Sintorash (9. Oktober 2011)

Tatsache ist doch das die Konsolen mittlerweile dominieren. (als Lead-Plattformen meine ich) Id hat das verstanden allerdings haben sie den "kleinen" Fehler gemacht und haben die Konsolen Version eigentlich einfach nur "PC-Version" genannt. Es ist lachhaft wie das Spiel auf den Markt gebracht wurde. Keine Grafikeinstellungen vornehmbar... Was zur Hölle ist das denn? Und das von einer Firma die Doom III veröffentlicht hat. Da kann man sich doch nur fremdschämen. 
Bei mir läuft das Spiel quasi überhaupt nicht. Es freezed alle 2 Sekunden für 3-4 Sekunden ein. So wie bei vielen anderen eben. Der Fehler meinerseits war: ausnahmsweise mal wieder ein Game für PC zu kaufen anstatt für die Xbox. Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen.
Fazit: Ich bleibe wieder bei Konsole, da läufts wenigstens alles


----------



## Nick1313 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich will gelesen haben, dass Rage die Grafikeinstellungen passend zum System automatisch einstellt, damit es auf jedem Rechner mit 60 Frames läuft.


----------



## dickdurstig (9. Oktober 2011)

wer nen scheiss rechner hat soll keine neuen spiele spielen rage lief bei mir bis auf die nachalder von anfang an einwandfrei und sah bis auf oben genannntes spitze aus


----------



## SeriousFreak (9. Oktober 2011)

Habe das Update gezogen, aber:

VSync geht nicht einzuschalten...
ich stelle es auf "ein" gehe zurück und die Einstellungen werden gespeichert.
Gehe ich wieder ins Einstellungsmenü, steht es wieder auf "aus". 
Das selbe passiert wenn ich es auf "smart" stelle.
Egal was ich mache, sobald ich die Grafikeinstellungen verlasse, steht es wieder auf "aus". 

Hab sogar mal die von euch empfohlene Config-Datei rausgeschmissen... klappt trotzdem nicht.

(An meinem PC liegt es sicher nicht: i7 2600k Prozessor und ne Geforce GTX 570)
Das Game sieht schon Hammer aus und lastet meine Graka gar nicht ganz aus, aber das fehlende bzw. nicht funktionierende VSync nimmt mir den ganzen Spielspaß. Das Tearing ist ziemlich krass! Leichter Ärger kommt da schon auf, das muss ich ja sagen.

Hat jemand das selbe Problem?

Gruß


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2011)

SeriousFreak schrieb:


> Hat jemand das selbe Problem?
> Gruß


 Hast du event. diesen r_swap Befehl noch in der Verknüpfung bzw. Startparamter bei Steam?


----------



## Sintorash (9. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> wer nen scheiss rechner hat soll keine neuen spiele spielen rage lief bei mir bis auf die nachalder von anfang an einwandfrei und sah bis auf oben genannntes spitze aus


 
Tja aber wenn es nicht gerade hängt, dann läuft es total flüssig nur freezed es halt immer wieder. Zudem läuft die BF3 Beta auf Ultra also bezweifle ich doch, dass es am Rechner liegt


----------



## X3niC (9. Oktober 2011)

Leute ist das Problem jez noch vorhanden irgendwie bin ich mir unsicher ob ich es mir kaufen soll?Gibt es mit irgendwelchen bestimmten Grafikkarten Probleme, oder mit bestimmten Prozessoren?
Wäre toll wenn mir jmd helfen könnte.


----------



## ert (9. Oktober 2011)

Crash beim Start 

Sobald ich über Steam,  Rage starten will Frost es, bin enttäuscht, habe ein Automatisches Update bekommen, geht aber immer noch nicht !!!???

  intel core Quad 6700 / 4 gb ram / HD 6870 Redeon 1gb ram

Details :
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH

  Anwendungsname:	rage.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	1.0.27.8258
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	4e8f3567
  Fehlermodulname:	atioglxx.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	6.14.10.11079
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4e68fdd6
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:	006fef6f
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## SeriousFreak (9. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hast du event. diesen r_swap Befehl noch in der Verknüpfung bzw. Startparamter bei Steam?


 
nee nee, hab ich als erstes geschaut. 

Aber ich habs gerade rausgefunden...
Ein bissl in verschiedenen Foren gestöbert und siehe da:

Nvidia lädt sich ein eigenes Treiberprofil für Rage herunter und da steht bei "Vertikale Syncronisation" ---> Automatisch AUS
Das habe ich wieder in "Globale Anwendung: 3D-Aplikation entscheiden lassen" gestellt... TADAAA! 

Geht...

Für jemand, der das selbe Problem hat:
Ihr müsst in die Nvidia Systemsteuerung und dort auf "3D-Einstellungen verwalten".
Dann auf den 2. Reiter klicken (Programmeinstellungen) und dort Rage auswählen (rage.exe oder rage64.exe).
Ich habs sicherheitshalber bei beiden geändert. 
Falls Rage in der Liste nicht auftaucht (was bei mir komischerweise der Fall war), müsst ihr das Häkchen bei "nur Programme anzeigen, die auf diesem Rechner gefunden wurden" rausnehmen.

Dann könnt ihr ganz unten bei "Vertikale Syncronisation" für Rage direkt entweder "globale Einstellung verwenden" oder "automatisch ein" auswählen...

Dann funzts 

MFG


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir ist der neue Patch eher eine Verschlimmbesserung. 

Im Gegensatz zur ursprünglichen Fassung hab ich jetzt Texturenachlade'fehler', die hatte ich vorher definitiv nicht. Des Weiteren hab ich das Problem das nach einer gewissen Zeit das Spiel in eine Art "Dia-Modus" verfällt, gefühlte 3fps.

Da hilft nichts mehr außer das Spiel zu beenden und neu zu starten.

Warum jetzt diese Nachladeszenen bei Texturen kommen, keine Ahnung. Es hält sich sehr in Grenzen, aber früher waren diese definitiv nicht da ( bzw. nicht wahrnehmbar ). Schön das man jetzt VSync im Spiel ( ich hab Smart ) einstellen kann, funktioniert ziemlich gut.

Beim Rest schauen ob man nicht wieder über .cfg Einstellungen das bissle verbessern kann.


----------



## ert (9. Oktober 2011)

Crash beim Start

Sobald ich über Steam, Rage starten will Frost es, bin enttäuscht, habe alle Updates gemacht Spiel Patch (Grafik AMD Catalyst 11.10)  geht aber immer noch nicht, ist gestern gekommen, habe mal kurz 2 Stunden gespielt dann hatte es sich aufgehängt seit dem komme ich nicht mehr ins Spiel rein, schon vor dem erstem Intro ist Schluss, manchmal höre ich noch den Anfangston, der Bildschirm bleibt sonst schwarz  Bitte helft mir  !!!

Intel core Quad 6700 / 4 gb ram / HD 6870 Redeon 1gb ram 

Problemsignatur:

  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	rage.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	1.0.27.8258
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	4e8f3567
  Fehlermodulname:	atioglxx.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	6.14.10.11158
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4e7d38b1
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:	006f4054
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2011)

Sieht so aus als ob der Grafikkartentreiber sich verabschiedet hat, siehe atioglxx.dll.
Ich hab irgendwo was von einem Hotfix bzgl. AMD Treiber gelesen und das sich die Leute nur, und das ist wichtig, die opengll Datei ins RAGE Verzeichnis kopiert haben.

Vllt. solltest du mal diesen Lösungsansatz verfolgen ...


----------



## schidin (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ihr nach dem Patch crashes habt versucht mal testweise die Settings runterzuregeln. Wenn Texture Cache, Auflösung, AA alle gleichzeitig auf Hoch sind, kann es sein, dass euer Speicher nicht ausreicht.
Habt ihr vielleicht noch an der Config rumgeschraubt? Wenn ja, probiert mal, ob ihr das wieder rückgängig machen könnt. Vielleicht behindern sich ja die "vt_pageimagesize"-Einstellungen mit dem neuen Patch.
Ich habe auch gehört, dass bei manchen der Patch nicht richtig runtergeladen wurde. Probiert mal den Game-Cache zu überprüfen (Rechtsklick auf Rage -> Properties -> Local Files)


----------



## DerUnthertan (9. Oktober 2011)

langsam glaub ich echt, dass die mutanten aus dem spiel es auch programmiert haben


----------



## connermc (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe mal das bei Skyrim nicht solche Probleme auftauchen


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Oktober 2011)

gut das ich mir das spiel erst nächste woche holen werd 
sollen die erstmal zuende patchen und dann wird gerockt


----------



## john1231 (9. Oktober 2011)

und popen die texturen mit max. details nach dem Patch immer noch so extrem auf wie in den videos hier auf PC-games?
(warum rage im test so gut abschneidet obwohl das texturnachladen selbst auf einer 580er geforce aussieht wie böse grafikfehler sei mal dahingestellt...)
hoffe auf eine antwort, für mich wäre das kaufentscheidend


----------



## Sintorash (9. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als ob der Grafikkartentreiber sich verabschiedet hat, siehe atioglxx.dll.
> Ich hab irgendwo was von einem Hotfix bzgl. AMD Treiber gelesen und das sich die Leute nur, und das ist wichtig, die opengll Datei ins RAGE Verzeichnis kopiert haben.
> 
> Vllt. solltest du mal diesen Lösungsansatz verfolgen ...


 
Kannst du das nochmal erläutern? Oder ne Quelle oder sowas angeben? Wäre super


----------



## Skyler93 (9. Oktober 2011)

john keine grafikladerei mehr, die welt ist jetz immer geladen 
trotzdem keine kaufempfehlung für mich, ist leicht fad das spiel nicht mein stil, aber das musst du wissn


----------



## john1231 (9. Oktober 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> john keine grafikladerei mehr, die welt ist jetz immer geladen
> trotzdem keine kaufempfehlung für mich, ist leicht fad das spiel nicht mein stil, aber das musst du wissn


 
supi, vielen dank für die schnelle antwort... 
naja bin eh noch am überlegen... mal schauen, vielleicht dann doch nur als budet titel.


----------



## pkroos (9. Oktober 2011)

bei mir hat der patch nix gebracht,der hotfix hat geholfen,aber ich seh immer noch so blaue stellen an texturen


----------



## toxin (9. Oktober 2011)

john1231 schrieb:


> und popen die texturen mit max. details nach dem Patch immer noch so extrem auf wie in den videos hier auf PC-games?
> (warum rage im test so gut abschneidet obwohl das texturnachladen selbst auf einer 580er geforce aussieht wie böse grafikfehler sei mal dahingestellt...)
> hoffe auf eine antwort, für mich wäre das kaufentscheidend


 
Weil das Spiel einfach mal sehr gut ist. Der Patch macht auch nichst weiter ausser ein paar Einstellungen in der CFG über ein Menü verfügbar zu machen. Ich habe das Spiel von Anfang an ohne Textur aufpoppen gespielt. Ausserdem liegen die Probleme hier bei ATI und nicht bei Rage. John Carmack hat darüber längst seine Meinung geäußert. Auf PCGames ist davon natürlich nichts zu finden.Die weltweit hohen Wertungen sind also absolut gerechtfertigt. Nur die PS3 Version ist etwas schwächer. PC und XBOX sind top und laufen problemlos (mittlerweile)


----------



## Sintorash (9. Oktober 2011)

pkroos schrieb:


> bei mir hat der patch nix gebracht,der hotfix hat geholfen,aber ich seh immer noch so blaue stellen an texturen


 
was für ein hotfix denn?


----------



## john1231 (9. Oktober 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> Weil das Spiel einfach mal sehr gut ist. Der Patch macht auch nichst weiter ausser ein paar Einstellungen in der CFG über ein Menü verfügbar zu machen. Ich habe das Spiel von Anfang an ohne Textur aufpoppen gespielt. Ausserdem liegen die Probleme hier bei ATI und nicht bei Rage. John Carmack hat darüber längst seine Meinung geäußert. Auf PCGames ist davon natürlich nichts zu finden.Die weltweit hohen Wertungen sind also absolut gerechtfertigt. Nur die PS3 Version ist etwas schwächer. PC und XBOX sind top und laufen problemlos (mittlerweile)



das will ich dir gerne glauben, wenn ich mir jedoch dieses video hier ansehe:
Rage: Easter Eggs im Ego-Shooter - Anspielungen auf Doom, Fallout 3 und Co.
macht das texturennachladen das spiel für mich unspielbar. (und das ist wahrscheinlich die testconfig von PC-games)
lt. Eurogamer hat (oder hatte) man auf der xbox weniger texturladerei als am PC - was soll das!?!?

schön, dass es behoben wurde, werde mir das spiel wahrscheinlich deswegen holen.
aber PC games hat noch auf der 1.0 version getestet und da hätte man käufer finde ich schon warnen können.


----------



## golani79 (9. Oktober 2011)

Habs heut auf meinem Hauptsystem installiert - läuft ohne Probleme auf Full HD.
Das Nachladen der Textur sieht man eigentlich gar nicht und auch sonst hab ich keine Probleme damit - Grafikfehler, Abstürze? 

Nichts - läuft super!


----------



## zockirrer (9. Oktober 2011)

der patch hat nicht mehr gebracht von der grafik her wie die cfg dateien aus dem steam forum,
trotzdem pluspunkt für id dafür das sie sich mit dem patch gut beeilt haben
texturen matsch ist aber immer noch unverkennbar
hoffentlich kommt das hd textur pack bald
abgesehen von alledem find ich rage klasse


----------



## schidin (9. Oktober 2011)

@pkroos:
In den News zum Patch stand auch:

If after changing the Texture Cache to LARGE you experience a crash or
texture corruption (like a partially or completely blue world) then
the graphics driver may have run out of memory.

Also einfach mal die Settings verringern, wenn du blaue Texturen hast. Und ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sich den kompletten Text zum Patch durchzulesen! (Rechtsklick auf Rage -> View News)


----------



## easycure (9. Oktober 2011)

Mir fällt hier vor allem eines auf. Auf Gamestar sind die Kommetare zur entsprechenden newsmeldung voller kindischer ID Software & Carmack gebashe, während hier wirklich deutlich positiver mit der Situation umgegangen wird. Ich werde gamestar in Zukunft komplett meiden.

Mal ganz ehrlich:

1. Das Spiel ist klasse (habe jetzt meinen ersten Besuch in Dead City hinter mir - ca 5 Stunden).
2. Der Patch kam fast zum Release.
3. Habe keine Grafikprobleme (AMD 1090t, 8GB Ram, gtx 560ti)
4. Spieltechnisch gibts so gut wie keine bugs (wie immer bei ID)

Laut Carmack sind die Treiber Schuld. Und ganz ehrlich. Carmack ist so ein Community Freund (Release der Quake / Doom3 Engines z.B.) ich glaube Ihm, wenn er sagt das beim Release der Treiber Mist gebaut wurde.
Er ist mit sich selbst zu sehr ins Gericht gegangen was die Engine Effizenz angeht (siehe
seine Keynote auf der Quakecon 2011) um jetzt einfach so aus Faulheit oder Feigheit die Schuld auf andere zu schieben.

Dennoch, die Texturen entäuschen mich leider schon. Ich hoffe auf ein Texture Paket für PC Spieler. Wenn ID das nicht macht (oder nicht machen darf ... ), dann wird wohl irgendwann die grandiose ID community nachhelfen (wie bei Doom3 bis heute).

ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem spiel. Die Weitsicht sieht ja auch hervorragend aus nur wenn man zu  nahe rangeht, pfui.

Carmack hat gesagt bei doom4 wieder den PC als maßstab zu nutzen (heisst wieder zuerst die pc version mit hohen details programmieren und dann erst den port machen - nicht andersrum).
Ich hoffe Bethesda schiebt da keinen Riegel vor.

So genug geplaudert, zurück nach Wellspring.


----------



## Witchfinder (9. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
auch ich hatte massive Probleme mit der Grafik in Rage, zunächst nur das etwas nervige Tearing, nach dem Patch massive Grafikfehler mit fehlenden Texturfragmenten usw.... Hier etwas Hoffnung für alle, die unter den selben Problemen leiden. Habe diesen Forenbeitrag gefunden und es hat bei mir wahre Wunder gewirkt. Nicht nur, dass SÄMTLICHE Grafikprobleme beseitigt wurden, nein Rage läuft nun sogar um einiges flüßiger als zuvor. Hier mal der Link und viel Spaß beim Testen!

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2164246

PS: Bitte beachten in der Config nicht den Usernamen des Threaderstellers verwenden, sondern euren 

fs_cachepath "C:\Users\AlenK\AppData\Local\id software\rage" <--- nicht ALENK sondern euer Username !!!


----------



## Daishi888 (10. Oktober 2011)

easycure schrieb:


> Mir fällt hier vor allem eines auf. Auf Gamestar sind die Kommetare zur entsprechenden newsmeldung voller kindischer ID Software & Carmack gebashe, während hier wirklich deutlich positiver mit der Situation umgegangen wird. Ich werde gamestar in Zukunft komplett meiden.
> 
> (...)


 

Hehe, das mache ich schon seit paar jährchen..... hier passiert das ab und zu auch, aber hey! Nobody is Perfect! Und die Stimmung wird dann auch eigentlich immer relativ gehalten und am Ende wieder gut.
Was ich hier, z.B. auch immer wieder super finde ist, dass man hier wirklich hilfreiche Posts lesen kann, wenn man probleme hat, so wie jetzt bei den Tuning-Tipps zu RAGE.

Zum Patch und Spiel; 
Habe das ganze WE fleißig gezockt und muss sagen, dass das Spiel so ist wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Einfach GEILO! Ich muss leider auch sagen, dass ich mich zwar am Anfang an diverse andere Spiele errinert gefühlt hbae (Borderlands, Fallout...), aber nach einer Weile hat Rage doch seine ganz eigene Atmosphere und ist einfach nur klasse.... der Mix aus Rennen und Shooter macht es einem wirklich schwer, dass es einem langweilig wird.

Ich hatte durch die Tuning-Tipps eigentlich schon vor dem Patch keine Probleme und jetzt nach dem Patch läufts nochmal bisschen besser. Finds sehr gut, dass die so Zeitnah den Patch gebracht haben. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass die Politik von ID Software nicht wirklich toll finde. Das Spiel hätte einen Monat Quallitäts-Sicherung wirklich gut getan. Mich tangiert das jetzt nicht wirklich , weil es bei mir von Anfang an relativ sauber läuft, aber ich möchte nicht an die Leute mit Radeon denken. Im Endeffekt hat sich ID Software ins eigene Bein geschossen, weil der durch "Bugs (Grafik etc., halt alles was noch nicht rund läuft) entstandene Punkteabzug nicht hätte sein müssen.
Habe bis jetzt die Hauptquestreihe noch nicht weit verfolgt und konnte jetzt auch nicht die gravierenden Story-Ungereimtheiten feststellen, ich muss aber sagen dass das Spiel in meinen Augen locker ne 90 verdient hat, wenn es dann mal rund läuft.
Ich weiß auf jeden Fall was ich heute Abend wieder machen werde, sobald ich nach Feierabend zu Hause bin


----------



## Natone (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht warum aber ich habe irgendwie einen Wunder PC!

AMD Phenom 965
4 GB RAM von GeiL
Windows 7 64 Bit

und jetzt der Hammer.......noch ne alte 9800 GT...kein Witz! Und der Rechner frisst Rage ohne große Probleme in 1920x1080 (Auch kein Witz) zum Frühstück! Habe zwar auch leichte Probleme mit Textur nachladen und matschigen Texturen! Aber wenn ich mir so manche Videoschnitte von Leuten mit besserer Grafikkarte ansehe muss ich meinen Rechner doch mal loben!

Ich weiß, das es niemand glauben wird aber so ist es! Das einzige Spiel das mir in letzter Zeit Probleme in den höchsten Einstellungen machte war Witcher 2! Weiß selbst nicht wie das sein kann warum ich mit meiner alten Graka noch so gut zurecht komme! Kann mir das jemand von euch vielleicht erklären?

Wie gesagt ist echt kein Witz! Jedesmal bei nem neuen Kracher habe ich Schiss das es nicht läuft (Rage, Crysis 2) aber nie Probleme und immer 1920x1080 und hohe Einstellungen!


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

Sintorash schrieb:


> Kannst du das nochmal erläutern? Oder ne Quelle oder sowas angeben? Wäre super


Wie gesagt, ich kann mich nur dunkel erinnern, betrifft immerhin "nur" ATI User. Da ich eine nVidia Grafikkarte habe, hab ich das lediglich überlesen.

Google doch einfach mal nach der atioglxx.dll und Rage, ich wette du wirst fündig. 

Ansonsten muss ich mich korrigieren: das Spiel läuft ohne Probleme, ich hatte wohl ein paar Einstellungen in der rageconfig.cfg, die ein sauberes Spielen verhindert haben.

Datei unbenannt und das Spiel funktioniert perfekt, von ein paar Pop-Ups die ich vor dem Patch *nicht* hatte mal abgesehen.
Allerdings ist mir eine Kleinigkeit aufgefallen: mit AA auf 8x sieht das Spiel bzw. die Texturen gestochen scharf aus, z.B. die Reifen am Buggy. Stell ich AA auf 16x, ist alles verwaschener und nicht mehr so scharf ... bei den Reifen: nicht mehr so plastisch.

Ansonsten sind 80% der Texturen, vorallem draußen, mehr als gelungen ... viele "Brot & Butter" Texturen sind hingegen mehr als Low-Res. Ich glaub hätte Carmack hier auch auf Qualität geachtet, würden wir ein 50GB Spiel vor uns haben.  

Die Technik an sich find ich interessant, allerdings bin ich gespannt ob sich diese Engine auch bei anderen Spielen verwenden lässt. Staubige Wüstenlandschaften sind recht dankbar, grüne Wälder mit üppiger Vegetation stell ich mir schwieriger vor.


----------



## kornhill (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja diesmal hats mich erwischt 

ATI Radeon HD 5770 mit einem 32 Bit Win 7. Mit Catalyst 11.9 hatte das Spiel gefühlte 10000 Grafikbugs. Mit dem für Rage performance Optimierten Patch und mit dem 11.10 Preview Patch ist das Game nach dem Intro einfach abgestürzt. Gestern den Patch hatte ich übersehen, da ich aus Frust was anderes gespielt hatte und Steam garnich an war. 

Naja dann wart ich mal bis ich daheim bin, bereite mich aber seelisch drauf vor das irgendwas nicht passen wird. Sehr schade, hätte ich bei id nicht wirklich erwartet. Auf der anderen Seite eine neue Technik und Open GL Schnittstelle.... da hätte ich als Radeon User eigentlich schon misstrauisch werden müssen...


----------



## ert (10. Oktober 2011)

Hee ,habe neue Version von Castayst 11.10  ist jetzt  11.10-B2-Preview gefunden und schon ging es ohne nachladen von tex. oder sha. 

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Catalyst-11.10-B2-Preview-Win-Vista-7-32-and-64-bit-download-2795.html

 hatte Gesten noch Massive Probleme, also im catalyst control center, tessellation
auf Anwendungsteuerung stellen und open gl Dreifachbuffering ausschalten und schon geht es !!!!

HD 6870


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> [...]Auf der anderen Seite eine neue Technik und Open GL Schnittstelle.... da hätte ich als Radeon User eigentlich schon misstrauisch werden müssen...


Ich wollts nicht sagen. 

Die Hardware von AMD mag zwar mittlerweile recht gut sein, deren Treiber aber hinken der Aktualität immer einen Schritt hinterher.

Ansonsten probier doch mal den Treiber den der User über mir gepostet hat. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Sintorash (10. Oktober 2011)

Hey Hey. Also ich habe jetzt einiges probiert. Ich habe die CatalystAi deaktiviert. Danach lief es total flüssig jedoch mit totalen Texturfehlern. Jetzt habe ich (Dank an Rabowke ) noch die atioglxx.dll Fix versucht (Link: http://forums.steamgames.com/forums/showthread.php?p=25619924) Jetzt läuft es komplett flüssig und die Texturfehler sind nicht weg, aaaaber viel viel weniger geworden. Ich hoffe darauf das jetzt noch ein Patch oder ähnliches kommt damit ich es dann endlich zocken darf  Aber ich habe zumindest schon Fortschritte mit den beiden Sachen gemacht


----------



## Tha-Sonic (10. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wollts nicht sagen.
> 
> Die Hardware von AMD mag zwar mittlerweile recht gut sein, deren Treiber aber hinken der Aktualität immer einen Schritt hinterher.
> 
> Ansonsten probier doch mal den Treiber den der User über mir gepostet hat. Viel Erfolg!



Das sehe ich genauso,war auch jahrelang ati user hab jetzt meine 2te nvidea und seitdem keine probleme mehr.bei mir lief rage schon am releasetag butterweich.amd hats einfach nicht drauf mit den treibern.


----------



## Alexey1978 (10. Oktober 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> nö, reine schadenfreude


 
Tja dann freuen wir uns wohl, dass Dir ein Klasse Spiel entgeht. Denn auch bei mir läuft es tadelos seit Release. Mit dem Patch sogar noch geringfügig besser. Ihr dürft bei sowas nicht zu voreilig sein.

Bei großen Titeln gibt's immer mal Probleme. Gerade wenn sie mit "neuer" Technologie ausgestattet sind wie in diesem Fall. Oder gab es vorher schon mal Spiele die mit dieser Megatexture-Technik laufen? Die Technik selbst gibt's wohl schon länger aber Rage müsste die erste Anwendung derselben sein soweit ich weiß.

Sich den Titel wegen dieser Startschwierigkeiten vorzuenthalten wäre schlichtweg blöd. Für die, die gar nicht mit Bugs zurechtkommen heißt es halt noch 1 Woche warten, Treiber aktualisieren und erst dann zocken.

Ich spiele es gerade das 2. Mal durch und es macht einen heiden Spaß...ich finde nichtmal die Story so furchtbar unschlüssig wie sie dargestellt wurde. Klar mehr wäre möglich gewesen aber für ein "id"-Shooter langt es allemal. K.I. der Gegener ist ok wenn auch Stellenweise durchaus vorhersehbar sobald man sie einmal kennt. Animationen der Mutanten ist Klasse...

Grafik, Waffen, Rennen, Atmosphäre etc. sind allesamt Klasse. Sound stimmt auch. Spielspaß ist hoch. 

Der Titel ist genau das was er sein will und zwar ein "Old-school-like-Shooter". Für mich hat sich der Kauf jedenfalls gelohnt.


----------



## fsm (10. Oktober 2011)

Könnte jemand bitte mal eine News dazu schreiben: http://www.firingsquad.com/news/newsarticle.asp?searchid=23760


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> Könnte jemand bitte mal eine News dazu schreiben: John Carmack: Developing RAGE for consoles was a big mistake, future titles will put priority on PC hardware - News and Siteseeing


Warum? Die News ist von Juni ... warum im Oktober dazu eine News verfassen?


----------



## fsm (10. Oktober 2011)

Einerseits muss ich zugeben, dass mir eben erst das Datum aufgefallen ist (Schande über mich!) - trotzdem ist es ja gerade jetzt bei all dem Genörgel sehr passend und aktuell.


----------



## Bonc (10. Oktober 2011)

Trotz patch hab ich immer noch so einen schmalen flimmer streifen auf dem monitor.Auf der ps3 von meinen kids sieht das ganze spiel wesentlich besser aus finde ich.


----------



## kornhill (11. Oktober 2011)

Trotz Patch und Catalyst 11.10 Preview V2 stürzt mir das Spiel entweder direkt nach dem Intro ab, oder es lädt garkeine (!) Texturen und stürzt nach ein paar Minuten ab. (Radeon HD 5770). Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr was ich tun soll. (Habe alle Catalyst Treiber von 11.8 bis 11.10 Preview V2 durchprobiert)

Am Ende war ich so verzweifelt, das ich meine alte Nvidia eingebaut habe. Also wirklich alt, eine GT230 (!!). Mit dieser lief das Spiel, zwar in Zeitlupe, aber wenigstens mit Texturen. Ganz klar hatte ich nur einen Test gemacht, und die Karte direkt wieder ausgebaut. Sie ist schon  etwas warm (verdammt heiß) geworden. 

Nun denn, ich muss wohl warten bis der richtige 11.10 Treiber da ist oder mir ne neue Graka kaufen. Super! Die Freude hält sich in Grenzen!


----------



## qninja (12. Oktober 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Trotz Patch und Catalyst 11.10 Preview V2 stürzt mir das Spiel entweder direkt nach dem Intro ab, oder es lädt garkeine (!) Texturen und stürzt nach ein paar Minuten ab. (Radeon HD 5770).



Hallo,

versuch bitte mal folgendes, das hat bei einem Bekannten geholfen:


im CCC Catalyst A.I deaktivieren
im CCC Dreifachpufferung deaktivieren
unter C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Local\ Verzeichnis "id Software" und darin Verzeichnis "rage" erstellen
Die openGL-Treiber dll (atioglxx.dll)  in das Hauptverzeichnis von Rage kopieren - liegt in C:\Windows\system32 (32 Bit System) oder C:\Windows\SysWOW64 (64 Bit System)
Btw: Bei mir läuft das Spiel von Anfang an ohne Probleme, mit dem neuen Treiber 11.10 V2 sogar äußerst sahnig durchgehend mit 60 FPS (1920 x 1200, 4xAA, vSync an, FOV: 92, 8k Texturen, Anisotropic high), ohne Nachlader, Tearing oder sonstigen Fehlern. Äußerst selten gibts mal einen kurzen Framedrop auf 57/58 FPS und das wars dann aber schon.

System:
Windows 7 U
HD 5870 CF
i7 extreme

Viele Grüße
Rolf


----------



## Viper0201 (12. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir läufts ohne Probleme. Nur das Spiel an sich ist leider einfach nur hässlich. Ich habe fast ausschließlich Matschtexturen.


----------



## XIII30 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab richtig propleme keine texturen usw und das mit einer ati 6970 
weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll denn so hab ich keine lust zu zocken ,


----------



## Rouv (12. Oktober 2011)

XIII30 schrieb:


> Ich hab richtig propleme keine texturen usw und das mit einer ati 6970
> weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll denn so hab ich keine lust zu zocken ,


 du könntest auch ne ati 100000000 haben die texturprobleme bleiben weil das vom spiel kommt, nicht von deiner leistung.
ich finde es einfahc unmöglich was sich manche entwickler erlauben, alleine das die pc-version keinerlei nützliche einstellungen aufweist, ist sehr deprimierend.


----------



## XIII30 (12. Oktober 2011)

Da hät ich mein geld auch die toilette runterspülen können !!!
hoff ati bringt schnell en treiber raus ....


----------



## waehwolf (13. Oktober 2011)

Habe gestern Abend die neuen Grafiktreiber (Catalyst 11.10 prev. 2) installiert. Bei mir stürzt das Game immer bei der gleichen Stelle ab (Ausgang 1. Siedlung) , aber wenigstens läufts jetzt bis zu dem Punkt ruckelfrei ( SUPER, ich kann in der SIedlung im Kreis fahren mit Buggy -.-) . Ich denke, ich muss mir ernsthafte Gedanken machen auf Konsole umzusteigen, da in letzter Zeit immer mehr Halbfertige PC-Games rauskommen, schade ja.


----------



## Sintorash (13. Oktober 2011)

Also ich suche seit Release auch schon dauerhaft nach einer Lösung, aber ATI ist einfach nicht fähig einen Treiber zu releasen der funktioniert. Bei allen Nvidia Leuten die ich kenne läuft es ohne Probleme, nur die armen Schweine mit ATI haben keine Chance. Ich hab mich auch drüber aufgeregt es für PC gekauft zu haben, und man kanns nciht mal weiter verscherbeln wegen dem God Damn Steam. Naja ich habe es mir jetzt aus der Videothek für die XBox geholt. Kann ich jedem ATI Besitzer nur empfehlen. Alles andere frustet nur


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2011)

Rouv schrieb:


> du könntest auch ne ati 100000000 haben die texturprobleme bleiben weil das vom spiel kommt, nicht von deiner leistung.
> ich finde es einfahc unmöglich was sich manche entwickler erlauben, alleine das die pc-version keinerlei nützliche einstellungen aufweist, ist sehr deprimierend.


 ... mal davon ab, dass du seit Patch v1.1 genug Möglichkeiten zum Konfigurieren hast. 

Was nützen dir tausende Einstellmöglichkeiten wenn du kein Plan hast was du hier konfigurierst. Allein das du nicht weißt was du einstellen kannst, zeigt mir, dass du Rage garnicht besitzt oder nicht in der Lage bist die neuen Optionen mit der .cfg gleichzusetzen.


----------



## cooper79 (13. Oktober 2011)

habe bei mir ein problem bei den grafikeinstellungen, das spiel nimmt vsync nicht an wenn ich es versuche einzuschalten.
kann das jemand bestätigen oder ist das nur bei mir so?!?

win7 64-bit, geforce gtx460, 8gb ram


----------



## toxin (13. Oktober 2011)

cooper79 schrieb:


> habe bei mir ein problem bei den grafikeinstellungen, das spiel nimmt vsync nicht an wenn ich es versuche einzuschalten.
> kann das jemand bestätigen oder ist das nur bei mir so?!?
> 
> win7 64-bit, geforce gtx460, 8gb ram


 
Du musst einfach im Treiber die Option bei VSYNC auf ApplicationDecide stellen. Wo genau diese Einstellung ist kann ich dir nicht sagen  Aber das sollte das Problem beheben


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2011)

Mit Patch v1.1 wurde die Möglichkeit VSync einzustellen implementiert. Ich hab VSync auf Smart und es funktioniert wunderbar. Vor Patch v1.1 hab ich VSync im Treiber beim rage.exe Profil auf Ein gestellt, standardmäßig ist VSync Aus beim nVidia Treiber & Rage.


----------



## cooper79 (13. Oktober 2011)

hab die option im treiber gefunden und auf automatisch eingestellt, ist unter "3d-einstellungen verwalten" zu finden,  
allerdings ist das tearing im game immer noch vorhanden und in den grafikeinstellungen läst sich die vsync-option immer noch nicht auf "ein" oder "smart" stellen.
habe atm den nvidia-treiber 285.38 beta installiert, vielleicht liegts auch daran?!?

ist im moment noch ein patch von id in arbeit oder kommt da nix mehr die nächste zeit?


----------



## orren (17. Oktober 2011)

Es ist doch immer wieder das selbe Problem. Spiel halbfertig auf den Markt bringen und anschließend die Community testen lassen. Dann nur noch patchen und nochmals patchen und alles wird gut. Nur schade, dass ein solches Game  diesbezüglich nicht mit einer deutlichen Abwertung bestraft wird.


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mit Patch v1.1 wurde die Möglichkeit VSync einzustellen implementiert. Ich hab VSync auf Smart und es funktioniert wunderbar. Vor Patch v1.1 hab ich VSync im Treiber beim rage.exe Profil auf Ein gestellt, standardmäßig ist VSync Aus beim nVidia Treiber & Rage.


 
Seit Patch 1.1. gibt es bei mir im rage.exe Profil endlich die Möglichkeit VSYNC zu verändern. Gab es davor nicht  Auf "Ein" gestellt und gut ists


----------



## Rabowke (17. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Seit Patch 1.1. gibt es bei mir im rage.exe Profil endlich die Möglichkeit VSYNC zu verändern. Gab es davor nicht  Auf "Ein" gestellt und gut ists


Vor dem Patch musste ich VSync über den Treiber realisieren, mit dem Patch kann ich ganz bequem im Spiel selbst die Art des VSyncs wählen.

Mit der Einstellung Smart hab ich gute Erfahrung gesammelt.


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vor dem Patch musste ich VSync über den Treiber realisieren, mit dem Patch kann ich ganz bequem im Spiel selbst die Art des VSyncs wählen.
> 
> Mit der Einstellung Smart hab ich gute Erfahrung gesammelt.


 
Ja, das hab ich kapiert gehabt 

Bei mir war es vor dem Patch so: Im Treiber kann ich "generelle Einstellungen" vornehemen (linker Reiter). Dort gab es auch die Möglichkeit VSYNC zu ändern... Dann gab es die Profile pro Anwendung (rechter Reiter). Dort war bei Rage.exe VOR dem Patch kein VSYNC drin, nach dem Patch schon. Also ist mein Tearing Problem erst mit dem Patch "behebbar" geworden  

Smart habe ich ncoh nicht getestet da ich mit ON gute Erfahrungen mache^^


----------

